# Pigeon Questions



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

Everyone here has been so helpful, with Peeps, she is all grown up now but has pulled quiet a few tail feathers out. So we are letting them re-grow so she will be safe. But I have a questions, and mind you I am embarrassed to ask. My mom thinks she is going to get pigeon lung. Can anyone tell me the probability of this. We let her fly around the house, and in an outdoor pen, and we are always with her. My mom is going to drive me crazy. We cuddle and her a take care of her and no problems. Any answers will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

I did a google search on "pigeon Lung". This is from pubmed.gov

"The aim of the study was to assess the degree of airways involvement in non-smoking subjects with extrinsic allergic alveolitis resulting from pigeon-derived antigens. Two hundred and eight pigeon fanciers completed a questionnaire of symptoms, performed spirometry on a Vitalograph Compact spirometer and had IgG antibody to pigeon gamma-globulin measured. Eighty fanciers had the acute form of pigeon fanciers' lung (PFL) and these subjects were less likely to be current smokers (P less than 0.001). Subjects with PFL had a higher prevalence of chronic bronchitis (P less than 0.001), large airways (P = 0.014) and peripheral airways obstruction (P less than 0.001). The prevalence of chronic bronchitis and peripheral airways obstruction increased significantly as the level of antibody to pigeon gamma-globulin rose. Peripheral airways obstruction, as manifest by a reduced FEF25-75%, was the most common abnormality found. Airways disease is an important feature of the acute form of PFL and consists of a hypersecretory disorder in the form of chronic bronchitis and of obstructive airways disease particularly affecting the peripheral airways."


----------



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you so much, I had read that when I googled it. Not that I understand it. My mom tends to be over reacting to things. We have one pigeon, that we clean the cage at least twice a day. So I am not too worried about it. But thank you to answering me.


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been rehabilitating feral pigeons for 3 years and never had lung problems. I'ts good that you brought up this subject because I didn't know about it until now.


----------



## silvertip47 (Jun 30, 2010)

Gosh I am sorry, I hope I haven't started something. I see you are in San Francisco I am in Palm Springs.


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

I think we are all aware of the dangers of inhaling dried up pigeon droppings as we clean up after our birds.Good to wear a mask and goggles when cleaning up the bottom of a cage or disposing of the newpapers that they poop on. I never heard the tern "pigeon lung" before. Are you going to release your pigeon or keep it?


----------

